# Rust Prevention



## cmcouvi (Jun 19, 2016)

Has anyone used Dupont Teflon spray on cast iron tool tables and if so was it effective?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would not use the spray. Enough of the spray might rub off onto the wood to cause problems with the finishes you apply later.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

that was my thought. I use a paste wax on cast iron surfaces - power & hand tools. and I'm keen on remembering to sand & wipe down with alcohol before finishing to double-sure-get-rid of any wax.

silicone ala WD-40 et al and Teflon/PTFE - you'll never get it off short of sawing off the contaminated wood.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Teflon spray does not protect from oxidation. Use a product designed for that purpose. The best one I have found is LP2. I buy it at marine supply stores.

As others have said, for the top of saws or other flat surfaces paste was is probably the best.

George


----------



## cmcouvi (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks, I have generally used paste wax in the past as my only surface prep but wanted something theat would last longer. Won't use it.


----------



## bojobob (Aug 8, 2016)

*rust inhibitor*

bought & used a rust inhibitor called Boshield before paste wax. It works great for the last 20 years!


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

I use WD-40 dry lube ... No rust on my year oid table saw, and, I'm in hot, humid Georgia...


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

SW Louisiana 25 miles from Vermilion Bay & I use Johnson's' paste floor wax for the past 25 years.


----------



## bojobob (Aug 8, 2016)

Careful! If any excess silicone gets on the wood, it'll effect stain.


----------

